# Have You Ever Taken A Significant Break From Classical Music?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you ever had a time when you felt you needed to get away from Classical Music for a while? Why? Since you're now here, what made you come back? How long were you 'out there'? 

Me, I never have needed a break. My interest in popular music was strongest in my teens and early adulthood. It's intensity has steadily declined over the years. My interest in classical music began in my late teens. It's intensity has steadily increased over the years, filling the gap. I still listen to both.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Never taken any kind of break thus far, but I've only listened to what, six years?

Sometimes I do take a break from a certain composer but that's about it.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

When I was little I took piano lessons and listened to classical music. Then I stopped until I was about 16, it was almost 8 years.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

There was this one time I skipped classical music for a day and listened to Kaizers Orchestra instead, but the following day I listened to classical music again.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Simple question, simple answer, never.
I do however don't listen to much (almost never) popular music .


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Have you ever had a time when you felt you needed to get away from Classical Music for a while?


no, and how that would be possible? CM is a drug to me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I had a break for about 20 years
Family, work, other hobbies and popular music just slowly took over.
Came back about 2 years ago now and not really sure why I did. However 2 things have really ignited my passion for CM again, firstly this web site and the ability to stream just about any work I care to hear.
Actually, having typed this and having thought about it, it was my wife going again to watch ballet and opera being streamed at our local cinema that triggered my revival.
As usual she must take the credit for me:lol:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

*No.* Classical music is an integral part of my life. If I were to excise it from my routine, it would be terrible. It is my retreat from an increasingly horrible world of terror and stupidity.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, I took a complete break from music for about six months or so a few years ago. Still don't know what caused that - simply did not feel like listening to music.

With my attention to classical and non-classical at about 50/50, a break from classical of a few days can still occur of course. Usually though I would listen to a few classical CD's most days.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Have you ever had a time when you felt you needed to get away from Classical Music for a while? Why? Since you're now here, what made you come back? How long were you 'out there'?
> 
> Me, I never have needed a break. My interest in popular music was strongest in my teens and early adulthood. It's intensity has steadily declined over the years. My interest in classical music began in my late teens. It's intensity has steadily increased over the years, filling the gap. I still listen to both.


We just had the same thread, started by Kevin Pearson. Perhaps the mods could merge the two.
I listen to Classical about 99%of the time, and start getting very grumpy when I have to go 48 hours or more in withdrawal.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't realize that 

If this really is a duplication, then, mods, please do merge the threads.


----------

